# Unable to Connect to PC from MAC



## kiranvuppala (Dec 14, 2007)

I got  MAC system recently. I am trying to connect to my office computer which is Windows XP using VPN and RDC. From windows based system this is working fine where as from MAC i am able to connect to VPN but not able to connect to my machine using Microsoft Remote Desktop for MAC software. i disabled firewall options and i enabled Allow Remote users options on my office pc. Can you help me out how to fix this ?


Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Kiran, so you are using the Mac OS X version of Microsoft Remote Desktop right?

Open Console (Applications > Utilities) and keep that open while you try to connect. Does either RDP or Console show error messages? What will show in Console when the connection fails?


----------



## macdad (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have the same problem. Im running mac os x and im trying to connect to my office pc running windows xp proffessional.

On the pc, i have allowed remote access and made it an exception in the firewall.

On RDC, i enter the PC's I.P address, then im prompted to enter a username and password. I enter 'Administrator' and the password. 

I get the following error message.....
''You were disconnected from the Windows-based computer because of network problems. Verify that your network and Internet connections are working, and then try reconnecting to the Windows-based computer.''

Any ideas how to solve this. I have searched and searched for an answer online but the usually troubleshooting is not working.

Thanx


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2009)

Is port 3389 open?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306759
Are you sure there are no firewall etc rules blocking that port or traffic over rdp?


----------



## macdad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes i believe so. I can use remote desktop through a website called logmein.com with no problems.

I tried to open a new port named remote with port 3389 and it said it was already in use.

How can i tell if it is open? The link you sent explains how to change the listening port.


----------



## macdad (Sep 4, 2009)

The firewall is set to allow remote access. How else can i tell if it is being blocked?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2009)

Telnet to your machine over that port.


----------



## Zazizizou (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi. 
 I suggest TeamViewer (www.teamviewer.com). It's free and works on PC and Mac. I think it will solve your problem; remote desktop works using LAN or internet and VPN connection works even better. 
 I hope this was helpful.


----------



## macdad (Sep 4, 2009)

''Telnet to your machine over that port.''

Sorry but what does that mean 

Zaziziou - Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into it but i really wanted to get the windows for mac remote connection working. A friend of mine uses it all the time and swears by it.

I'm using LogMeIn.com now and its soo annoying. Very jumpy and delayed big time.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2009)

If you try telnet, e.g. from terminal, you should either get a valid or an invalid response.
telnet xx.xx.xx.xx yy 
Where xx.xx.xx.xx is the ip and yy the port number


----------



## adjgruv (Feb 25, 2010)

Goodevening to all. 
Did any of you make some progress with this. I too would like to use the Microsoft RDP client but am getting the "You were disconnected from the Windows-based computer because of network problems." message. AS suggested by macdad and giaguara, I telnetted to my pc's ip and port, and telnet replied "connection refused" 

Any ideas,
Thanks, 
Marco


----------



## theactor (Mar 13, 2011)

I too had the same problem. when i type in the pc name and try to connect it will not let me connect, however when i use the ip address it connects fine. can any one shed any light on this.

p.s. i too use team viewer. nice program.


----------

